# Square tooth iver johnson



## J-wagon (Oct 6, 2021)

Interesting. Anyone know more about this bike and square tooth sprockets chain drive. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-An...Original-Bike-/174967562891?campid=5335809022


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm sure there are other people on here who know much more, but I'll start with some basics on it.  This bicycle is a very late 1880s to early 1890s "safety bicycle".  This is the type bicycle designed and sold immediately after the highwheel bicycles became obsolete.  I would recon that Iver Johnson had a patent for that type of block chain, and this is probably the only make or model of bicycle to use a chain exactly like that one.  Other bicycles built at the time used a similar chain, but not exactly like that one, and it was probably advertised that this chain had some advantage in design over all other chains (whether that was really true or not).  This is a rare bicycle, and it is desirable, good brand.  It is also in really nice shape, well preserved, with nice paint.  Maybe a very old repaint from the 1940s or earlier, but could be original, so a preservation job is best for this bike, not a restoration.  Looks like you could probably just reassemble it and tune it up and it might be good and rideable again depending on the shape of the tires and if anything is missing.  Looks totally complete to me though.  I also think that $1000 for the bike is right on the money, and that may actually be a bit light on the price for it, hence why it is the starting bid.  Its a good one!   And I know I'll certainly watch this auction to see how it turns out.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 7, 2021)

Wow. Cabers on it. Bid is up to 3500 with 6 days to go.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2021)

Iver Johnson Lovell Diamond Model #1, 1890 For Sala | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

My neighbor worked for IJ and somehow inherited this bike. It's been stored in his garage until his passing at the age of 101! The family has asked me to sell it for him. It's currently up for auction no on eBay. Any ideas on what the final value might be...




					thecabe.com


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Oct 7, 2021)

Holly Smoke!  That is high dollar now!  I knew it was good, but I didn't know it was that good; I wouldn't be surprised if it tops $4000 at this rate, even $3000 kind of surprised me.  If you google "Lovell Diamond No. 1 Bicycle", there appears to be less than 10 surviving bicycles published online, so very rare indeed.  With this find, it makes one wonder how few others might exist not published online, in some barn somewhere.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes, prewar…pre Spanish-American war…🤣


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 9, 2021)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> Holly Smoke! That is high dollar now! I knew it was good, but I didn't know it was that good; I wouldn't be surprised if it tops $4000 at this rate



Yup, at 5000+ with just under 4 days to go


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 12, 2021)

6,100.00 @8:45 -tuesday morning


----------



## biker (Oct 12, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> 6,100.00 @8:45 -tuesday morning



Walter, You still going to look at it on Tuesday thats today?


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes , I am waiting to hear from them. , I want to see if all the parts, are there . I will try to give an honest opinion on the CABE.  I Think the bike has reached its value on ebay.  Good luck to whoever is bidding, pb


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 13, 2021)

Wow. Winning bid $9200


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Oct 14, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Wow. Winning bid $9200



I'm just astonished.  I bet the seller never saw that coming, cause I sure didn't!


----------

